# Saltwater Noob lookin for help.



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello, I have not done saltwater to this point but i am goin to b helpin my gfs mom set up her 110 saltwater tank very soon she has pretty good idea wat she is lookin for. However since i've not done saltwater Im not sure where to start ect so anyone willin to talk fish a lot and me pick their heads and wat not would b very greatful for this. ATM we just have the tank ( used 110 that was used for saltwater before also ) and r cleaning it gettin rdy to set up. Have not started anything but cleaning yet! message me or leave a message on here for me to message u if u don't mind helpin a saltwater noob like me out!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

There are a lot of variables but I would say that first off you might want to decide what direction you are wanting to take the tank as this can determine the proper equipment to get in the beginning. Full blown reef tank,fish and inverts, or a fish only with live rock tank? You will want a really good skimmer and adequate circulation\flow. Do not skimp on the equipment or you will have a difficult time keeping the water clean. Alsoo take things slow as going too fast will inevitably lead to a bad experience\time.


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks she would like reefs n coral in it for sure along with fish. The reefs n corals parts r wat I'm less sure of. Any skimmers ect that woops b good for that type of tank in the 110 gallon size area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

All sorts of skimmers out there that can accommodate. Do you have a sump ? in sump skimmers are generally more efficient.Is there a price range?

but as I said before you should look around and do a little research.


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

Any tips on where to get live rock for starting up a saltwater tank? Looking for enough for a 110 g tank please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Join a local reef club/forum. Im on boston reefers (new england). That is where i got all my live rock. Just get it from people that are taking down tanks. It will be a lot cheaper. This is me and my dads 110 mixed reef. We built the stand. Just showing you it for an idea on aquascaping. I can get better pics tomorrow if you would like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

